# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK Fishnews: Angelfish has hernia operation at London Aquarium

## AquaticQuotient.com

Angelfish has hernia operation at London Aquarium

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's Fish News RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

